# Entropay help!!



## Cyberghost (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently joined the entropay. I want to know how to fund my card with sbi online banking international fund transfer. My sbi maestro card don't work in entropay becoz of the restriction of RBI. PLEASE HELP


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 20, 2013)

not good experience with entropay. even though after providing all the documents for verification and all tiptop documents means there is nothing spookier or problematic and still keep asking for other shits which was irrelevant and if you google entropay scam? in google it will give you more details and reasons to stay away from such companies.

their charges are also very high and shady company. finding someone around you with HDFC/ICICI credit card would be easy.


----------



## duke123 (Jun 20, 2013)

SBI maestro debit card does work in entropay its a bit tricky though..


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 20, 2013)

Sbi maestro card don't work due to the changes made by RBI


----------



## duke123 (Jun 21, 2013)

i loaded entropay using sbi maestro on june 14th


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 22, 2013)

how you loaded the card using sbi please give the steps


----------



## duke123 (Jun 22, 2013)

follow steps from here
Get Entropay Virtual Credit Card using SBI Maestro Debit Card - Finally Possible | I Just Utter


----------

